#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Court Room! >  >  Reported Post by faduuadarsh

## faduuadarsh

faduuadarsh has reported a post.

Reason:


> misleading total spam..........and the so called solutions total joke coz there was only one paper containing pcm


Post: UPTU 2011 Solutions | UPTU SEE 2011 Answer Key | UPTU Solutions PDF
Forum: FaaDoOEngineers.com Recycle Bin
Assigned Moderators: N/A

Posted by: Saumya
Original Content: 


> Hi Aspiring FaaDoO Engineers!
> 
> The UPTU exam is taking place just about right now. 
> 
> Let me take this opprtunity to start the thread for UPTU 2011 Solutions. I HAVE ADDED THE SOLUTIONS!
> 
> All the best to all who took the exam! 
> *
> UPTU 2011 SOLUTIONS-- Download the attachments for full and detailed solutions.
> ...








  Similar Threads: Reported Post by pratiyaksh Reported Post by berzerius Reported Post by akhilstfame Reported Post by deepak1832 Reported Post by ria 01

----------

